# What is your most accurate handgun?



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I've got 4 handguns, and without question my most accurate is my M&P 9mm FS. I bought it used (had only 10 rounds through it) from a good friend who can shoot circles around most folks. Here is his target with 10 rounds at 7 yds. His grouping is about the size of a silver dollar.









After two years of shooting it, I can group everything within the 9 zone at the same distance. I don't kid myself, I will never get to his level. But gawd I sure love this gun. I put an Apex trigger mod in it and the pull is only 5 lbs. My EDC pistol is the Shield .40, but I am not quite as good with it. Well two reasons -- the barrel is shorter and it fires a bit snappier. Something about the FS 9 -- I have read and seen videos raving about how this gun has such minimal recoil. If you've never shot one, you need to.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Beretta 92fs no question.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

5" Ruger SR1911.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Taurus PT111 pro 9mm.I have nicer,but it's still my favorite,flawless operation and dead on accurate.Second,would surprisingly be my wife's Hi Piont .380.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glock 34


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruger mark II S'S slab side target.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

M&P 9, without a doubt.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I don't bullseye shoot, I look to get grouped hits in COM on paper targets. A ragged, quarter sized hole isn't my thing but all my guns go bang every time and score hits in the vitals.

The first target pictured in the thread sure is some nice shooting!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

S&W M&P .45 and Browning Buck Mark Camper .22LR


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger gp100, by far.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Usp .45


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thompson Encore 308 win with a 2-7 Burris scope. Will out shoot most rifles at 100 yards.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I've got 4 handguns, and without question my most accurate is my M&P 9mm FS. I bought it used (had only 10 rounds through it) from a good friend who can shoot circles around most folks. Here is his target with 10 rounds at 7 yds. His grouping is about the size of a silver dollar.
> 
> View attachment 6715
> 
> ...


Factory indexed/accurized M29 S + W, an old one. I hunt woodchucks with it for practice. The 44 flips them nicely.

Single action 2-liter beverage bottles at 75 yards offhand. I'm happy with that for a pistol and it beats the hell out of what my Springfield 45 ACP will do.

If I didn't have rifles I'd look at a TC Contender for an accurate pistol (100-200 yds), in a rifle caliber.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If I am shooting a pistol specifically for accuracy, I like our Browning Buck Marks in 22. If I want accuracy in a self-defence caliber, I will go with my Beretta 92FS.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as I can put a round in a dollar bill pinned to the bad guys chest, I'm good.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

For shooting at targets and pests: my buckmark









For shooting at targets and 2 legged pests: my colt .45


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

After re-thinking it I shoot my S&W 617 6 inch 10 shot 22LR with the most accuracy. I love that revolver just haven't shot it in awhile.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Beretta 92 FS turns in some good groups. I think it has more to do with me than it does the pistol, some days it all falls together and it's like I can't miss, other days I couldn't hit a barn if I were standing inside it. Well maybe not quite that bad, yet, you get the picture.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For out of the box performance a Glock 17 is tough to beat.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

H&K usp subcombpact and 1911 sig are about equal for accuracy for me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

too many to mention. I can say that the only inaccurate handgun I have is my 22 magnum derringer type of revolver. it has less than an inch barrel. you have to be on top of your target to hit anything.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

My S&W 686 is minute of deer accurate out to 50 yards. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to have an M&P 9 FS. I sold it an got a Ruger SR9C. 
I know it sounds funny but I can keep my groups at the size of my fist at 10yds better with the SR9C and it is easier to carry.
I went from a 4.25in barrel to a 3.5in but the trigger made the difference for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My most accurate is a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum with 7 & 1/2" barrel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

357 with 6 inch barrel. But that is kind of unfair to a short barrel auto. My SR9C Ruger is impressive for a compact auto.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I can shoot pretty well with my Browning Buckmark .22 LR. For centerfire the most accurate is a toss up between my Kimber Classic Stainless Target 1911 and Ruger GP-100 with a six inch barrel in .357 Mag.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have an inaccurate handgun, they're all good. They depend on me to do my job. 
I shoot the Dan Wesson 357 best, probably because I love that rascal and shoot it more than the others.
Oh yes, the others all jealous.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I've got 4 handguns, and without question my most accurate is my M&P 9mm FS. I bought it used (had only 10 rounds through it) from a good friend who can shoot circles around most folks. Here is his target with 10 rounds at 7 yds. His grouping is about the size of a silver dollar.
> 
> View attachment 6715


I've watched Chris Costa do that multiple times, while increasing the cadence to the upper limits of a semi-auto. This is why I've named my beard after him and also carry an M&P9.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Ruger Mark III Hunter with the target grip...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I don't have an inaccurate handgun, they're all good. They depend on me to do my job.
> I shoot the Dan Wesson 357 best, probably because I love that rascal and shoot it more than the others.
> Oh yes, the others all jealous.


Wheel guns are real guns.
So sayeth Clint Smith.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

my 686 mountain gun in 357 is it by a long shot...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Revolver - S&W model 29-3 (I know -3 is the cheap one). It still is a good shooter
Auto - PT99af


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The most accurate handgun I own is a Phoenix Arms HP22A with the 5 inch barrel.

Yes, I just said that the most accurate handgun I own is a POS $90 ring of fire Saturday Night Special. It's also the only .22LR semi-auto handgun that I own that has never, not once, jammed. 

Accuracy wise, it outshoots every Glock I own (several 17's & 19's & a 26), it outshoots all the Ruger and S&W wheel guns I own, everything. At 7 yards, a 10-round pattern is the size of a quarter... my wife shot one the size of a dime. Never seen anything like it. 

The LEAST accurate handgun I own is my 1943 Nagant revolver. I love the gun, but it can't hit the broadside of a barn from inside the barn with the doors shut. I have a friend who owns a Walther PPK that's even worse than the Nagant... I am talking missing man-sized targets entirely at 7 yards, the thing is totally worthless. I have no idea why he doesn't send it to the factory to get whatever's wrong with it fixed. I don't send my Nagant back... because... well, 70 year old Soviet gun


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

The gun I'm most accurate with is my XD45 Tactical.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ...
> 
> The LEAST accurate handgun I own is my 1943 Nagant revolver. I love the gun, but it can't hit the broadside of a barn from inside the barn with the doors shut. I have a friend who owns a Walther PPK that's even worse than the Nagant... I am talking missing man-sized targets entirely at 7 yards, the thing is totally worthless. I have no idea why he doesn't send it to the factory to get whatever's wrong with it fixed. I don't send my Nagant back... because... well, 70 year old Soviet gun


 :lol:
If you're 7 yards away why don't you throw it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My Taurus 357 with a 6" barrel will accurately reach out to 100 yards from a rest - we are talking 8" groups but all within the DPS Man sized target.

Oddly enough, my wife's S&W Shield in 9mm could get MOST of the shots in the magazine on the paper too. Maybe not in the actual target zone but for a round that is weaker than a full house 357 and from a significantly shorter barrel. So not near as effective or accurate but a whole lot more impressive.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Ruger SR9


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> :lol:
> If you're 7 yards away why don't you throw it.


It's so heavy it might collapse the barn...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> :lol:
> If you're 7 yards away why don't you throw it.


Superman Ducks Gun.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A question like this will very depending on range. I hear all the time that LCP can't hit the broad side of a barn, reasons given very trigger is one of them. But then my daughter puts 30 rounds in quick fire in a group like this most are dead center.. Modern day quality fire arms the shooter is the difference in most cases.
As your skills improve it is amazing how better the weapon shoots.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Superman Ducks Gun.wmv - YouTube


:lol:::clapping:::lol:

Hollywood did not want the gun bouncing off his face.

That was hilarious.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

the person with the best aim...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

By far my most accurate is my Ruger .22 lr target purchased 35 years ago. But it is useless as a CWP weapon.

I 'm going to buy a 1911. It is difficult for me to justify since that will require another SKU to my ammo. I have a governor but it does not fire ACP without a special clip that holds APC in place.

Having a wide variety of calibers thus able to use almost any ammo one can find during a SHTF might be a good plan.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Tough question, everyone has THE gun that feels best in their hands. Guess you'd have to put them all in a ransom rest to be objective. jmo.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Tough question, everyone has THE gun that feels best in their hands. Guess you'd have to put them all in a ransom rest to be objective. jmo.


Not necessarily.... That would certainly tell you which gun (by itself) is more accurate. But I think the spirit of the question was really more "With which pistol are YOU more accurate?"

I've got an old Savage 22 (rifle - I know) that my daughter uses to knock the teats off a mosquito at 50 yards, but I struggle to get it to group inside of 4 to 5 inches. Then there is THE gun that feels best in my hands - a 22 pistol. But still at ranges out to 100 yards, my most effective pistol that I can accurately use is the 357. I do have to rest it on a sand bag or limb or something to get that kind of performance but that is compensating for MY lack of skills. Still that's what I can achieve. if need be.


----------



## gonesouth (Sep 20, 2014)

S&W 28.
I usually shoot at 10-15 yards.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Not necessarily.... That would certainly tell you which gun (by itself) is more accurate. But I think the spirit of the question was really more "With which pistol are YOU more accurate?"
> 
> I've got an old Savage 22 (rifle - I know) that my daughter uses to knock the teats off a mosquito at 50 yards, but I struggle to get it to group inside of 4 to 5 inches. Then there is THE gun that feels best in my hands - a 22 pistol. But still at ranges out to 100 yards, my most effective pistol that I can accurately use is the 357. I do have to rest it on a sand bag or limb or something to get that kind of performance but that is compensating for MY lack of skills. Still that's what I can achieve. if need be.


I agree with you to the point that most gun reviews are done by folks that shoot more different handguns than we will in our lifetime, are we to discount their reviews cause they do not meet our physical aspects. My .02 is if you know how to properly hold and sight a handgun, you will hit what you aim at. Can you not put the crosshairs of a scope on whatever rifle and hit the target? It's not the firearm that's the issue. jmo. OK flame me!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> A question like this will very depending on range. I hear all the time that LCP can't hit the broad side of a barn, reasons given very trigger is one of them. But then my daughter puts 30 rounds in quick fire in a group like this most are dead center.. Modern day quality fire arms the shooter is the difference in most cases.
> As your skills improve it is amazing how better the weapon shoots.
> View attachment 6722


I was shooting my LCR today, it's a .357 and I was using some reloads I did with cast semi-wadcutters. I was shooting it from 25 yards on a man size target and I threw a couple nice 5 round groups in the 9 ring... not bad for a snubby with home-cast bullets at 25 yards. I moved back to 50 yards and... well... snubbies are not very accurate at 50 yards, at least with me shooting it. I was hitting green, but that's about all I can say. Don't own an LCP.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

My Glock 19 Gen 4 is the most accurate gun in my arsenal, by far. In the interim, I am looking to get a second gun; any recommendations?

On a serious note - I took the last part of my CCW and an attendee did not bring a gun. The instructor, who happens to be a State Trooper, lent him a 19 Gen 4 from his personal arsenal. The guy just passed his shot requirement, then afterwards said that the gun wasn't properly sighted. Has anyone heard such nonsense about a handgun with fixed sights, or am I just an ignorant boob?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our family spent some quality time at the range yesterday shooting rifles primarily from our 100 yard bench. Our friend pulled out his Sig Sauer 1911 Tactical Operations in .45 acp and we took turns pinging a 12 inch metal gong at 100 yards with it. Very Impressive Weapon.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My S&W 629 44 Magnum loaded with 31 gr of h110 and 180 gr JHP Muzzle Velocity of around 1896 fps












this group was shot offhand open sights at either 15 yards or 20 yards I dont remember which


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Out of the 7 handguns I own, my S&W stainless mountain gun in .41 magnum is the most accurate of my centerfires, and it's a toss up between my 6" S&W K-22 target masterpiece and my 6" Colt Diamondback in .22LR rimfires as to which is more accurate.They both shoot better than I do.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Thompson Encore 308 win with a 2-7 Burris scope. Will out shoot most rifles at 100 yards.


Yeah, my money's going with this one. To compare it to other pistols is almost cheating. And we ain't talking no 7 yards. This isn't mine, just a pic off the web:
View attachment 6738


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

All my guns are more accurate than me, but I shoot my Ruger SP101 4.2" the best. Especially with 158Gr. .357 Magnums.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

CZ-75 PCR in 9mm. I now understand why so many competition shooters switched from the 1911 to the CZ-75.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> My Glock 19 Gen 4 is the most accurate gun in my arsenal, by far. In the interim, I am looking to get a second gun; any recommendations?
> 
> On a serious note - I took the last part of my CCW and an attendee did not bring a gun. The instructor, who happens to be a State Trooper, lent him a 19 Gen 4 from his personal arsenal. The guy just passed his shot requirement, then afterwards said that the gun wasn't properly sighted. Has anyone heard such nonsense about a handgun with fixed sights, or am I just an ignorant boob?


Having owned quite a few pistols with fixed sights over the years will say yes..the point of impact can vary a bit depending on the ammo..bullet weights..velocity..and brands of ammo. Usually on the elevation. Don't think it likely to vary enough to prevent a person from qualifying on a CHL test but is definitely a factor on longer range target shooting. In most calibers a faster moving bullet will hit lower than its slower moving brethren at the same distance. Have had a few that insist to throw a shot consistently to the same point left or right regardless of the other factors. Best bet on those is to remember where they tend to hit and compensate on the point of aim.
To attempt to stay on topic..my current most accurate and favorite gun is my Sig P-226 in 40 SW. I love it to pieces.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Most accurate depends on the situation.
Most accurate while standing calmly in a lane at the range? My Springfield Loaded Target 1911, with my Browning Buckmark about to surpass it as I become more familiar with it.
Most accurate while moving, from a draw, or any other non-static and quick reaction situation: Glock 19. But only because I've put more rounds through my Glock 19 than all my other pistols and rifles combined.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

all my handguns are pretty accurate  thank you front sight!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

XD45 and XD9 are my most accurate handguns. When in Idaho we shoot clays on the side of the hill at about 75 yards and that XD is deadly accurate. I thought my 1911 was good until I got the XD the next year.

ShotLady, I would love to visit Front Sight! I have wanted to go for years but unfortunately right now I cant. I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia along with 10 buldging disks in my back and neck and they are now testing for Celiac Disease because of the pain in all my joints... Does front sight have a course for disabled people? I was on there site but could not find a way to contact them.

Just noticed your just down in L.A. Im just up the road from you in Ventura

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp edition


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This week it's my Security Six 4 " barrel,9.0 grains Vintage Blue Dot,Xtreme 158 gr plated Semi Wad Cutter's, CCI 500 primer,Winchester Nickel Brass


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I would have to say its a toss up between my Sig P226 9mm and my Taurus .454
Both hit low and too the right. Being left handed I suspect im pulling my shots. (Work in progress)
Issue is always cost of ammo in the frozen north.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

At 25 yards Browning Buckmark







At 7 yards my CZ75b probably pretty similar


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

shotlady said:


> all my handguns are pretty accurate  thank you front sight!


There ya go. Leave it to a Lady to figure it out. Most any handgun is much more accurate than I can hold it. lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Yeah, my money's going with this one. To compare it to other pistols is almost cheating. And we ain't talking no 7 yards. This isn't mine, just a pic off the web:
> View attachment 6738


Happened to have been the proud owner of one of those fine specimens a few years back when some chums and I decided to get into the Metallic Silhouette target shooting hobby. NRA hunter course so we only went out to 100 meters for the Rams. Had .357 mag for the center fire stage and a .22 barrel for the rim fire segment. Yes it was much closer to a rifle. In fact it could group much tighter on the far ranges than my mini 14. Some of the big boys went nuts and tried the more strenuous course and got them in .30-30 and such things. I always craved one in 7 MM O Eight. Might get one sometime. They did not allow scopes on the short range course. The sights were not something I liked. Too narrow or something. The scope is a nice touch. Dont make me show all my trophies..lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have several... 357 Maximum, 7mm TCU, 223/5.56 22LR and more. It is hard to tell which is more accurate.


----------



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

The most accurate hand gun is the gun you use the most to train with.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Maxwell999 said:


> The most accurate hand gun is the gun you use the most to train with.


I think that is a nice cliché, but I don't believe it to be true.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I think that is a nice cliché, but I don't believe it to be true.


That really depends on the heart of the original question. If we're talking about being fired from a rest, then we're talking mathematical precision and that cliche will still hold true for those who only own one gun and again for those who happen to practice the most with their most accurate weapon completely by coincidence. This runs a decently high probability given that most people will spend more time and money on their primary weapon choice.

If the question is in fact "Which firearm are YOU most accurate with", then the odds start varying a little more. If you are more accurate with a weapon due to it being a smaller caliber than your carry weapon, chances are it isn't because the gun itself is more accurate, chances are it is because you aren't mitigating recoil as well as you could be on the carry weapon. If you're practicing more with a "training" version of your weapon, then you're not actually training at all, because you're conditioning yourself to the response of a weapon that you don't even intend to use. When you train, you should be training with the same gear, the same firearm, and the same ammunition that you intend to use. This by nature should make you more accurate with the gun you train with the most.

I would think that the cliche is true, and if it isn't, then that's as good a reason as any to get your butt out to the range and run those weapons until it becomes true.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maxwell999 said:


> The most accurate hand gun is the gun you use the most to train with.


Unless, of course, you own my 1942 Nagant revolver... you can shoot 5,000 shot out of that thing and the gun still won't hit the broad side of a barn, even if you are in the barn with the door closed...

Fun gun to shoot, though... can't hit anything but it's really cool...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Unless, of course, you own my 1942 Nagant revolver... you can shoot 5,000 shot out of that thing and the gun still won't hit the broad side of a barn, even if you are in the barn with the door closed...
> 
> Fun gun to shoot, though... can't hit anything but it's really cool...


Aim for the middle, see which one goes down.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Aim for the middle, see which one goes down.
> 
> View attachment 6912


I don't think you understand how inaccurate this gun is. Aim for the middle, you might hit the ground before the stand of targets, or you might hit the trees about 30 yards to the left and behind the target. One thing you know for sure is that if you aim at one of those little metal circles, then that's the one place the bullet absolutely will not hit.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't think you understand how inaccurate this gun is. Aim for the middle, you might hit the ground before the stand of targets, or you might hit the trees about 30 yards to the left and behind the target. One thing you know for sure is that if you aim at one of those little metal circles, then that's the one place the bullet absolutely will not hit.


So we up the ante. Aim for the middle!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't think you understand how inaccurate this gun is. Aim for the middle, you might hit the ground before the stand of targets, or you might hit the trees about 30 yards to the left and behind the target. One thing you know for sure is that if you aim at one of those little metal circles, then that's the one place the bullet absolutely will not hit.


Sounds like a High Standard .22 mag two shot derringer I owned for a while. Dont think a person could hit the ground with that gun.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

My most accurate hand gun is my resident safe queen. A 70 year old Colt USGI 1911.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Most accurate revolver? All of them. Honestly, all of my Dan Wesson, Ruger, & S&W revolvers are exceptionally accurate. If the shooter does his part (and Lord knows, I try!), all of them are excellent!

Most accurate semi-auto? Well, all of my full-sized .22LR pistols are pretty much the same as the above-mentioned revolvers...that is to say, outstanding!

In center-fire, I'd say without a doubt my most accurate are any of my H&K P7s. They are fantastic! Very close behind them would be my EG and Chinese Makarovs. Simply amazing accuracy, especially considering what they cost me! Note that all of these have fixed barrels. It does make a difference...at least, in slow, purposeful fire. Probably not so much in a more fluid, tactical situation. For that...I trust my Glocks.

Tim


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> That really depends on the heart of the original question. If we're talking about being fired from a rest, then we're talking mathematical precision and that cliche will still hold true for those who only own one gun and again for those who happen to practice the most with their most accurate weapon completely by coincidence. This runs a decently high probability given that most people will spend more time and money on their primary weapon choice.
> 
> If the question is in fact "Which firearm are YOU most accurate with", then the odds start varying a little more. If you are more accurate with a weapon due to it being a smaller caliber than your carry weapon, chances are it isn't because the gun itself is more accurate, chances are it is because you aren't mitigating recoil as well as you could be on the carry weapon. If you're practicing more with a "training" version of your weapon, then you're not actually training at all, because you're conditioning yourself to the response of a weapon that you don't even intend to use. When you train, you should be training with the same gear, the same firearm, and the same ammunition that you intend to use. This by nature should make you more accurate with the gun you train with the most.
> 
> I would think that the cliche is true, and if it isn't, then that's as good a reason as any to get your butt out to the range and run those weapons until it becomes true.


Not to belabor this issue -- but I still feel the other way. Let me explain. I am a decent shot, not great by any means, but good. I've been around guns all my life. I own 5 handguns. I regularly shoot my M&P 9 FS and my Shield 40 (my main carry weapon). Every trip to the pistol range, I put two boxes through each gun -- 2/3 of the shooting in rapid fire, combat stance. While I am satisfied with the performance of my Shield, I can shoot circles around it with my FS 9. By that I mean my groupings are noticeably closer. The physics of the two guns would seem to support my results. IMO, the lighter gun, with a shorter barrel, and bigger caliber, is just not going to be as accurate.

However -- I've been wrong before, and I can take another spanking -- :lol:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Not to belabor this issue -- but I still feel the other way. Let me explain. I am a decent shot, not great by any means, but good. I've been around guns all my life. I own 5 handguns. I regularly shoot my M&P 9 FS and my Shield 40 (my main carry weapon). Every trip to the pistol range, I put two boxes through each gun -- 2/3 of the shooting in rapid fire, combat stance. While I am satisfied with the performance of my Shield, I can shoot circles around it with my FS 9. By that I mean my groupings are noticeably closer. The physics of the two guns would seem to support my results. IMO, the lighter gun, with a shorter barrel, and bigger caliber, is just not going to be as accurate.
> 
> However -- I've been wrong before, and I can take another spanking -- :lol:


Various factors can and will change the outcome, no argument from me on that front. The statement generally holds true but by no means is all inclusive, and in your comparison I would definitely hope that a full size M&P could out shoot a compact handled by the same shooter.

The most accurate gun is the one you're using to defend your life.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> The most accurate gun is the one you're using to defend your life.


We agree on that -- and more than likely that will be my Shield.

I guess when I started this thread, I was looking more at the gun aspects than the people shooting them. Again -- thinking of the physics. 
Similarly - it is my belief that a good quality AR 15 will out shoot an AK-47. The 47 has a LOT of advantages in toughness and reliability, but those aspects also tend to loosen the tolerances and worsen the accuracy.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Maxwell999 said:


> The most accurate hand gun is the gun you use the most to train with.


Not in my case. I put far more rounds through my M&P 9 than any of my others but the GP100 is far more accurate. At 15 yards, I shoot 4-5 inch groups with the m&p. the Ruger groups are consistently 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Not in my case. I put far more rounds through my M&P 9 than any of my others but the GP100 is far more accurate. At 15 yards, I shoot 4-5 inch groups with the m&p. the Ruger groups are consistently 2-2.5 inches.


Well shit it is a damn Ruger, and it is a REAL gun, not a plastic fantastic -- I would expect nothing less!

Does your GP100 have the 6" barrel?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Not in my case. I put far more rounds through my M&P 9 than any of my others but the GP100 is far more accurate. At 15 yards, I shoot 4-5 inch groups with the m&p. the Ruger groups are consistently 2-2.5 inches.


Are you shooting the Ruger single action?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The guy at the gun shoppe explained it. Ruger semi auto pistols are "Clunky." Their rifles are nice especially in .22-250 with a 3x9 scope. Dont need any thumb busters unless we are an extra in a Cowboy Movie. Plastic guns are the sheets. Go get Mr. Sig. If any gluttons for punishment who want a Wheel Gun..S&W wrote the book. Dont make me come up there. Thanks. lol.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

First, firearm accuracy can only be guaranteed by the proficiency of the shooter. A proficient marksman can pick-up any firearm, in any situation, and defend themselves properly.

Second, bulls-eye target are only good for low-key range work and scoring. Practice defensive shooting, under stress, in adverse conditions. Use paper that simulates your target.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> First, firearm accuracy can only be guaranteed by the proficiency of the shooter. A proficient marksman can pick-up any firearm, in any situation, and defend themselves properly.
> 
> Second, bulls-eye target are only good for low-key range work and scoring. Practice defensive shooting, under stress, in adverse conditions. Use paper that simulates your target.


I am good with all my firearms but if you were to hand me your gun while at the range My groups are definitely going to be in another place. The other end of that is if your trigger pull is different I will be less accurate with your gun than I am with my own. That is as it should be, after all I have been shooting my gun for 40+ years and I am accustommed to the way it feels in my hand. The same thing holds true for long guns regardless of the sighting system.

It is rare to find two people who hold there guns the same way and the difference in grip will change the point of impact regardless of what you are shooting.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

PaulS said:


> It is rare to find two people who hold there guns the same way and the difference in grip will change the point of impact regardless of what you are shooting.


 Quoted for Truth!

I keep holding my breath and waiting for someday when a movie or book makes this point. I'm so tired of seeing people in movies pick up an unfamiliar gun, particularly a scoped rifle, and unerringly put rounds right on the money at any given range.

Tim


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

TLock762x51 said:


> Quoted for Truth!
> 
> I keep holding my breath and waiting for someday when a movie or book makes this point. I'm so tired of seeing people in movies pick up an unfamiliar gun, particularly a scoped rifle, and unerringly put rounds right on the money at any given range.
> 
> Tim


I like the TV sniper that got all hunkered down behind his bull-barrel sniper rifle, getting a good cheek weld and all that, but someone forgot to put any sights, of any kind, on the rifle. Of course, he's a dead shot with it...I disremember what show it was, but boyoboy was it funny.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

fnx 45 tac !


----------

